# Breitling Seawolf Avenger



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

I own a Breitling Seawolf Avenger (black dial, professional bracelet). After much contemplation I feel it fair to put this watch forward into the ultimate dive watch catagory. This is for the following reasons: A well respected manufacturer (with pedigree), very solid titanium case and strap, depth rated to 3000m, helium escape valve and it looks the business. It is also fair value for money at sub Â£2000. What do you folks think and what are your contenders in this catagory?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Too tall, Ti case scratches very easily, 'crown of thorns' case and bezel catches on everything. Doesn't even make my top five







But I own a blue dial and a gray dial (I'm wanting to unload the gray dial, but not much interest).

Top 5, in no particular order:

Citizen 1000m

Dreadnought

SMP

SM300

Ploprof

Runners up and potential contenders (pending wrist time and/or bottom time):

Omega SMP1000

Zodiac SSW

Yao Seiko

RLT11

Bell & Ross Hydromax

Heuer SP

Citizen Cyberaqualand NX

Beuchat/Candino/Adina 1000m

Avenger Seawolf

Watches I do not own, but may be contenders for the ultimate dive watch:

SD

Anonimo Professionale

Oris Regulator

Seiko MM


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A whole can of worms! Be interested in the replies. I love dive watches but don't dive and don't know what they should be about really.

I love my RLT 11 because it doesn't make my puny 6 1/2 inch wrist look like a match stick! Having seen the seawolf avenger they are just too big for me but that doesn't mean I don't think it's the ultimate dive watch, to be honest i'm not qualified to answer.

I would love a blue dial superO though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Avenger Seawolf is a cool looking watch and was one I considered buying, however as with Paul I don`t dive (can`t even swim








) so can`t remark on its right to be called an Ultimate Dive Watch







.

Mind you Colin`s comments on the watch don`t seem encouraging though









BTW getting the RLT-11 seems to have cured any desire I had to buy the Breitling


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The ultimate dive watch catagory!

To me this speaks of specifications. (depth rating & engineered features)The Breitling is certainly well specified so it must be in there.

Then there are the subjective things like size, shape, colour, lumps, engine, cost, weight, materials.........

So one mans meet is another mans poison

A few things spring to mind, there will be way more than 5 that meet the spec and on cost, Some don't cost enough!

@3000m .Is that humanly possible?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Don't take me wrong gents: I like the Avenger Seawolf - that's why I bought one. And then another one. And then the chrono version. I








Breitling's dive watches (I have an old SO too).

But when you start talking _Ultimate_ dive watch, the scoring gets rigorous. And here the AS starts to falter. 3000m (the deepest rated automatic!) is impressive, but this watch is more of a desk diver (where the scratchability is still a problem) than an ultimate diver. Sorry, but that's MHO.

3000m is impossible for a human outside of a rigid submersible. The saturation record is around 700m and the practical limit for working sat divers is around 500m. SCUBA is pushing the limit on single dives using closed circuit rebreathers at 165m.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Don't take me wrong gents: I like the Avenger Seawolf - that's why I bought one. And then another one. And then the chrono version. I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colin I have been thinking about getting a Chrono Avenger with a UTC Module; it's paying so much for a Ti watch that has stopped me pulling the trigger. Is the "scratchability" as poor as it sounds?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

No more so than other Ti watches. The problem B'lings have is that they put a very nice lightly brushed finish on their cases - looks great. But even a slight scratch really shows up. Titianium oxidizes and so surface scratches tend to disappear over time - unless they go against the grain of a brushed finish. There is a 'tool' that can 'erase' surface scratches (I think I saw that Roy is selling them in his expanded watch tool section). That may be the answer to this problem.

My disappointment comes in when you see Citizen's Duratect cases. This is a Ti-N alloy that has all the look and weight of Ti, but much better hardness.

I've worn my Citizen 1000 on about 30 dives and at work quite a bit. I've worn my AS on one dive and around the office (but less than the Citizen). The B'ling looks more worn. I think Breitling hurt themselves further by having so many prominences on their cases and bezels - you cannot help but ding them from time to time.

And the Ti bracelets look really bad after a while. I put my blue-dial AS on a strap and plan on flipping the gray dial with the best bracelet I've got (about 90%).

I may be making too much of this. The (my) problem is that I really like Ti for watch cases, especially divers. Yet I think a beat up Ti case looks like hell, whereas a beatup steel case looks pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's my ultimate dive watch.









I know nothing about diving like our resident expert Colin but I do know that these have been used for many years by Comex professional divers in real life situations and it was in consultation with Comex that Rolex invented the HRV.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Neil, if you continue to trump my every dive watch post with your SD you are going to give me a complex























ODP, hope you are still here and contributing. Don't mistake this WIS's opinions for anything absolute or factual. We enjoy the debate more than finding an answer!


----------



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

Interesting comments about the durability of titianium. I have only owned my seawolf for about 3 months and so far it is unmarked. I also own an Omega SMP which at about this stage of ownership demonstrated more wear (on the clasp which I understand is a common problem). I certainly agree that the Seawolf is a BIG watch but to me this is part of its appeal. The reason I have put it forward into the ultimate catagory is because of its specification which I feel is difficult to rival. I also appreciate its no nonsense approach which favours modern materials and functional styling. I am not so concerned about propensity to scratching etc, as a diving tool its hard to beat (although I do not go diving - I figure however that when wearing it in the bath its depth rating gives me a leeway of 2999.5 meters which is reassuring.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ODP said:


> although I do not go diving - I figure however that when wearing it in the bath its depth rating gives me a leeway of 2999.5 meters which is reassuring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dangerous places baths, never can be too sure when your going to have to submerge to avoid being attacked by a _Rubber Ducky!!!_


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bathtime with GI Joe....

'GI Joe goes underwater'

Gi Joe finds a cave'

( Eddie Murphy 'Raw' (?) )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Bathtime with GI Joe....
> 
> 'GI Joe goes underwater'
> 
> ...


`GI Joe looses soap`


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

potz said:


> Sorry. Got things mixed upa bit.
> 
> What I did mean was the new Muehle Rasmus, the Sinn U1/U2 made of tegimented submarine steel (all shown in Basle) or the RLT 11.
> 
> ...


RLT 11 as there are only 5 or 6 left.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry. Got things mixed upa bit.
> ...


Buy one before they go Potz or you`ll regret it























I would like to say I am in no way connected with the company trading under the name `RLT Watches` and can honestly say I have never met its proprietor

Mr R.L.Taylor ( has anyone?







).

BTW Roy, how much commision did you say I`d get


----------



## DanV (May 14, 2006)

Hello all, I got a new Avenger Seawolf as a present from a cousin in Europe last month. It came complete with all papers and the COSC certificate but it was about 15 sec/day too fast which seemed odd for a cosc watch. Asked my watchmaker and he said: "if the balance spring was tangled on its way it'd probably go 4-6 hours/day faster...send it back". It wasn't easy but I told my cousin and he had it replaced by the dealer with same but diferent serial number. The new one is more than 20 secs too fast. I am so disapointed that I don't even want to look at it. I have other cosc watches less or more expensive than this one and that includes a Breitling Superocean but they all run within 5 sec/day. I am not going to tell my cousin but I am thinking of taking it to our local dealer. I am afraid that the Ti case will get scratched in the process. I realise that if you are under water for one hour it doesn't matter if you are back one second too early but still...

What is your experience?

Many Thanks



Nalu said:


> Too tall, Ti case scratches very easily, 'crown of thorns' case and bezel catches on everything. Doesn't even make my top five
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Dan,

Ask your local dealer to regulate the watch if it really bothers you. Don't forget you have 86400 seconds in one day, so 15 seconds is a very small deviation.

If they scratch your Ti watch, ask them to give the watch a light polish, or whatever is needed.

Regs

Bry



DanV said:


> Hello all, I got a new Avenger Seawolf as a present from a cousin in Europe last month. It came complete with all papers and the COSC certificate but it was about 15 sec/day too fast which seemed odd for a cosc watch. Asked my watchmaker and he said: "if the balance spring was tangled on its way it'd probably go 4-6 hours/day faster...send it back". It wasn't easy but I told my cousin and he had it replaced by the dealer with same but diferent serial number. The new one is more than 20 secs too fast. I am so disapointed that I don't even want to look at it. I have other cosc watches less or more expensive than this one and that includes a Breitling Superocean but they all run within 5 sec/day. I am not going to tell my cousin but I am thinking of taking it to our local dealer. I am afraid that the Ti case will get scratched in the process. I realise that if you are under water for one hour it doesn't matter if you are back one second too early but still...
> 
> What is your experience?
> 
> ...


----------



## DanV (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Bry, I'll do that. I hope Ti cases can be polished. Best wishes



bry1975 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Ask your local dealer to regulate the watch if it really bothers you. Don't forget you have 86400 seconds in one day, so 15 seconds is a very small deviation.
> 
> ...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Dan,

Any metal can be more or less polished. The Ti shouldn't be a problem.



DanV said:


> Thanks Bry, I'll do that. I hope Ti cases can be polished. Best wishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Seems the best way to repair the finish on a brushed Ti case is to use a fiberglass pencil - see the "Case Materials" thread in the General Forum.

I haven't timed either of my Avenger Seawolves, so I can't answer your question as to observed COSC compliance. I agree with Bry - have your local watch man regulate it.


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Roy said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry. Got things mixed upa bit.
> ...


Are there some left Roy ? I can't see them on the sales page.

Regards,

Maseman


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Maseman said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


Like you I did a double-take on that when I first saw it a couple of days ago, Maseman, then I noticed the date of the original post and suddenly all became clear!


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

hotmog said:


> Maseman said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


Thanks Hotmog, I'll collect my coat on the way out


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Wouldn't the Tutima Di 300 be high up anyone's list too?


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

There Is ONLY One: Rolex SD 4000

The rest are just copies of this.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

guys, i thing that the ultimate dive watch cant be a normal watch, only a watch computer. A lot of pro divers have "dive" watches for desk diving, here an there the dive with them. in the Breitling case, i mean, how many people would dive in 1000, 2000m?

90% of all divers will go to max 150m

so, for me, the ultimate diver watch is any dive computer like this cressi

http://www.cressi.it/easyStore/SchedeVedi.asp?ProdottiID=414

this can measure anything, even carbon-dioxide poisoning


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nono said:


> guys, i thing that the ultimate dive watch cant be a normal watch, only a watch computer. A lot of pro divers have "dive" watches for desk diving, here an there the dive with them. in the Breitling case, i mean, how many people would dive in 1000, 2000m?
> 
> 90% of all divers will go to max 150m
> 
> ...


You are missing the point I think


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

well, explain then please


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Any watch enthusiast knows that a dive computer or even a clever little plastic watch like the Cressi is more useful for a diver. But the Cressi is still a sh*tty little plastic watch and a dive computer is, well, a dive computer.

Diver's watches are a genre of watches whether you use them for diving or not is irrelevant, if you would rather wear a Cressi then that's fine, but it is not an ultimate divers watch by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

look, i think the cressi is more usefull beneath the water then breitling. I did not compare quality of breitling and cressi, i mean its the same as comparing a Lada niva and Range Rover.

ok forget the cressi, it was just example for dive computers, lets say this citizen aqualand










my conclusion, if you want a real diver then is the dive computer

but me, i would go for breitling


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

potz said:


> Going back to my earlier post in this thread (Apr. 11th 2005) ... I did get the Chrono Avenger (sans the UTC) and enjoyed it immensely for a couple of years. It is a huge beast IMVHO but due to being Ti it _is_ wearable. However, I do not think it goes well with proper shirts and stuff as it will wreck the cuffs and it is big enough to catch and scratch while on diving exploits.
> 
> It was part of a trade last summer and now I have a Sea-Dweller. This is the most robust tool-watch made by Rolex and its specs speak for themselves. The HEV was introduced on request from COMEX, one of the world's oldest and most professional diving companies. They were basically the reason for the S-D's existence. That, too, speaks for itself. To top it all the watch is small enough for desk diving and it is almost unobtrusive when worn with a suit. As it doesn't have the typical Rolex cyclops one could even say it is an understatement.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more my friend


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nono said:


> look, i think the cressi is more usefull beneath the water then breitling. I did not compare quality of breitling and cressi, i mean its the same as comparing a Lada niva and Range Rover.
> 
> ok forget the cressi, it was just example for dive computers, lets say this citizen aqualand
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of the A'lands, own two fistfuls of them, and have dived them a great deal. But they are still _not_ a substitue for a proper dive watch. At the end of the day, a mechanical backup for an electrical device is *always* the smart choice, especially when you're immersed in sea water and knowing your Bottom Time means the difference between continuing to dive and ending your holiday in a recompression chamber. _All_ dive kit is *life support equipment*! Ignore this at your own risk. Batteries fail, people mis-program their computer, computers get dropped, dive profiles get violated, computers lock up - all manner of errors can occur. A mechanical watch gives you the option of going back and nugging your way through dive tables as long as you know your BT.

I dive with a dive computer, a spare computer in a BC pocket and an automatic dive watch. If my primary computer didn't take up so much wrist real estate, I'd wear two watches.

BTW, the Cressi linked to above *CANNOT* measure CO2. The only computers that can measure CO2 are the ones connected to your circuit and they are generally the fully integrated computers that accompany SCR and CCR rigs. Even the O2 toxicity function on these wrist-mount computers like the Cressi is only an _estimate_ based on pO2 (for acute toxicity) and a calculation (for chronic toxicity). What I'm saying is that one should not blindly rely on the capabilities of any electronic device.


----------

